

Show HN: Discussions everywhere  - discusi
http://discusi.co/?utm_content=link&utm_medium=social&utm_source=HN&utm_campaign=submit2

======
discusi
This is early prototype. I think what that system can join the audience of the
sites and extension/bookmarklet users. You can write something on page and all
visitors (with extension or bookmark) can view its.

